# Auto lock with remote start



## ArsenalMan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure if this electronics related, but I just got a new LTZ today and I had a question. So I know that I don't have to take the key out of my pocket to unlock and start the car, but when I walk away, does it lock automatically? Its probaby not worth the risk to find out because it doesn't take much effort to get out the key! But I kind of wanted to know anyways.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

No car that I know of does this. There is however, cars that by walking up to it senses the key in your pocket and unlocks the door/trunk if you pull the handle.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

There is an option for passive locking on the nav screen that you can turn on to auto lock when you walk away.


----------



## dhead32000 (Dec 20, 2011)

You can also have the horn and/or lights flash as it locks, for you own comfort as you walk away. I also have mine set for delayed lock, so that it will lock 5 seconds after the door closes.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

General motors has done this for a while(at least to my 2002 Alero) If you set the option on the nav screen for passive locking; when you press the lock button on the dash, it will ding 2 times and after you shut the door, it will automatically lock in 10 seconds. Any way you have to tell the car to lock itself either by the lock button on the dash, pressing the lock on the door or by the FOB. Any way you do it, all 4 doors will be locked.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

General motors has done this for a while(at least to my 2002 Alero) If you set the option on the nav screen for passive locking; when you press the lock button on the dash, it will ding 2 times and after you shut the door, it will automatically lock in 10 seconds. Any way you have to tell the car to lock itself either by the lock button on the dash, pressing the lock on the door or by the FOB. Any way you do it, all 4 doors will be locked. I have an LS but how do you: unlock and start the car without taking the key out of your pocket unless you know the buttons to press on you FOB? If that is what you are doing, you could do the same when walking away from the car. LOL


----------



## dhead32000 (Dec 20, 2011)

With the keyless entry (push button start) and the configuration set up for passive locking,you can leave the remote in your pocket. When the doors are closed and you walk away, the car automatically locks with no need to push any buttons on the remote or in the car.


----------



## ArsenalMan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

went and set this today since I saw this thread and it did not work. any ideas? i followed what was in the owners manual to enable this but the doors did not auto lock.


----------



## ArsenalMan (Jan 1, 2012)

After starting this thread and receiving the helpful replies, I went to CONFIG, Vehicle Settings, Remote Start...., Remote Lock (I think), and then I turned on 'Lock with horn chirp'. Its working for me, sorry.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

here is what i did to enable it - this out of the owner's manual but the auto lock does not work when the last door is closed. 


When on, this feature will delay
the locking of the doors until
five seconds after the last door is
closed. You will hear three chimes
to signal delayed locking is in use.
Press either the power lock button
or the lock button on the RKE
transmitter twice to override the
delayed locking feature and
immediately lock all of the doors.
Press the MENU or MENU/SEL
knob when Delayed Door Lock is
highlighted to select On or Off.
Press BACK to return to the
last menu.


Unlocked Door Anti Lock Out
When on, all doors will lock. The
driver door will then unlock if door
locking is requested while the
drivers door is open and disables
Delayed Door Lock feature.
Even when this feature is off, the
driver is protected from accidental
lockouts when the key is in the
ignition.
If Off is selected, the Delayed Door
Lock feature may be enabled
through an additional menu
selection.
Press the MENU or MENU/SEL
knob when Unlocked Door Anti Lock
Out is highlighted to select On or
Off. Press BACK to return to the
last menu.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> went and set this today since I saw this thread and it did not work. any ideas? i followed what was in the owners manual to enable this but the doors did not auto lock.


Can't speak for your setup, but mine is set up in the config as you described and it works perfectly.
I get about 12 feet from my car and the horn chirps as the doors lock....no remote control functions necessary.


----------

